# Need boat battery..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

So, I need a new battery for my Excel boat. The one I currently have is done for. It’s a Centennial 24ms with 1000mca. It’s been dang good to me and has lasted 3.5 years without me putting a charge on it.. yes, I know shame on me..

I’m looking for the same battery since iv had such good luck with it, does anybody know of a dealer for Centennial batteries? 

Got to be 24ms with 1000mca............that’s what I want. 

I did a quick google search and didn’t turn up much other that interstate battery in Logan, Utah. can some point me in a helpful direction?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Try.. Battery Systems of Salt Lake (801) 973-4614https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...lt-lake-city&usg=AOvVaw1RMm4g2NZvTxT_nbYJSFOU*
*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure why you are so happy with that, I just got 4 years out of mine from Wal-mart for $57. Anything made by JOhnson Controls is good stuff, Die Hard, INterstate, Walmart, Duralast, etc. As someone else mentioned Battery Systems should have but....


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Not sure why you are so happy with that, I just got 4 years out of mine from Wal-mart for $57.


I mean, I kept mine wired up to my boat for 3.5 years and never once put a charger on it, never took it inside, boat stored under a car port it temps from single digits to 100 degrees, operated in -15 temps, cranking my motor and running flood lights and electronics, operating every weekend from Oct- Jan for 3 years. I'd say it served me well??

Those Walmart batteries have lower reserve capacity, lower AH and lower mca, I picked up a couple group 29 everstarts from Walmart for my Min Kota..

I'm looking for something with the highest AH/RC and MCA as possible BUT, I might pick up a G24 everstart from Walmart if needs be..

I will have to give the suggested place a call! Thanks!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

While I dont have a recommendation on battery brands... I have two comments.

First, those cheap ass Harbor Freight battery tenders work GREAT hooked to a battery thats in storage. They trickle charge it up to full then just give it a bit of juice from time to time to maintain it.

Second, I finally got a better, smart charger that has alot more capabilities than the old "dumb" chargers. I've successfully brought back quite a few "dead" batteries to fully working, fully charged.

Note: A trick I learned on a super dead battery is you can jumper it to a working battery (+ to +, - to -) and put the charger on the good battery. It will allow voltage to enter the dead battery (if its not shorted internally), and if you can get it up over 9-10 volts, it can then be charged directly.

Pulse charging is supposed to break down the sulfates that build up in dead batteries. This is the one I use, I like the quick test mode when you first hook it up.

https://www.amazon.com/Pulsetech-Xt...tery+charger+automotive+desul,aps,203&sr=8-17

This paid for itself bringing back the first "Dead" ATV battery I had laying around. The longer you leave it charging, the more "conditioning" it will do to the battery. I have another ATV battery thats recovered to around 75%... I leave it plugged in and its slowly coming back.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> While I dont have a recommendation on battery brands... I have two comments.
> 
> First, those cheap ass Harbor Freight battery tenders work GREAT hooked to a battery thats in storage. They trickle charge it up to full then just give it a bit of juice from time to time to maintain it.
> 
> ...


I need to get a couple battery tenders for my big batteries. I do have a charger and I think it is a maintainer as well but, I want to get a couple specifically for maintaining over the winter.

My boat battery well, It was dead one day so I put it on the charger and it brought it back to life but, it looses its self real easy now, I dont know if I want to trust it being 6 miles down river...

my boat has an alternator on it and thats why I never put a charger on it, I figured it got a re-charge every time I made a run out in the marsh..

which brings me to another question, how much should I be paying for a battery tender?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> which brings me to another question, how much should I be paying for a battery tender?


From $10 on the low end for a simple Harbor Freight trickle charger to 75- x00's $ on up for the smart "conditioning" chargers. I use the harbor freight ones for keeping battery's topped off, they are simple enough in their functionality its not worth spending money for the more expensive ones.

The harbor freight charger gets used a ton during the winter on my ATV with my snowplow blade, it always fires right up with the charged battery.

Now conditioners... well that depends on what all fancy features they have to dictate costs.

-DallanC


----------

